
The Robot That Brings Coding to Life for Kids - awqrre
http://www.rootrobot.io
======
dragonfax
They made a real-world Logo Turtle.

~~~
paulmlewis
heh, brings back memories, we had a real-world Logo Turtle at secondary school
in about 1990. This one's a little shinier though.

